# W & D: planned color pooling, of interest for knitters & weavers, dyers



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I found this amazing article about planned color pooling via the main forum. http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/component/content/article/35-articles/features/1537-the-art-and-science-of-planned-pooling

For myself I found the beginning of the article somewhat technical, but keep going, it get easier and for the pictures.

OK, for the weavers and dyers, I found buried in text this little note below about ikat weft weaving patterns/dying, which I thought might be of interest for further research.

_"I picked up a book that contained a tiny little section on Ikat dying. As I read I realized that the shifting approach I was using in my knits is the same as that used to create* Ikat weft weaving patterns*._"


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you Ms Wordancer, I popped in at just the right time and your subject was right on top of the list. I love that pooling and this gives me something new to study.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you. Going to try dyeing this summer. Reading every thing I can first. I have some free fleeces coming in April. 1 black alpaca and at least 3 sheep will learn what kind when I talk to them further next week.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Have woven ikat, very interesting to weave.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Great info. I've seen Laura Bryant's book on this and am truely amazed by what can be done by manipulating the number of stitches or the needle size. Thank you for posting.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

tks.forthe link


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

My Mom did some pretty nice ikat weaving in her day. I was thinking about doing something similar with sock blanks. On my list for when it stops snowing!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you for the nice article.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for the article


----------

